# Randy Foyle? How big is his upside



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Im hearing the Lakers may try and trade Chris mihm and there pick to move up an grab a PG.

Who has more upside? Foyle or Brandon roy

Phil jackson likes combo guards


----------



## 96 draft (Apr 1, 2006)

i dont think roy can handle PG at all even though i'm a fan of his - foye is worthy of a top 10 pick to me, he should be a very good starting PG for someone


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

96 draft said:


> *i dont think roy can handle PG at all* even though i'm a fan of his - foye is worthy of a top 10 pick to me, *he should be a very good starting PG *for someone


Wait, what?


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

iverson101 said:


> Wait, what?


What can't you understand? Roy= SG, Foye= PG

Not that hard.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Foye is a poor man's Ben Gordon so beware.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Foye is nothing like Gordon and I have a hard time seeing how he'll make it in the pros, since he always needs the ball in his hands.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Not sure how long it will take him to adjust to the pros, but as a prospect, Roy is exactly the kind of guard Phil Jackson loves.


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

SeaNet said:


> Not sure how long it will take him to adjust to the pros, but as a prospect, Roy is exactly the kind of guard Phil Jackson loves.


 I would trade away the pick for a already established pg since this years draft is so unstable.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't think Randy Foye's game translates well if at all to the NBA. When I see him I ask if he's capable of subjugating his game, because he's going to have to do that in the NBA if he wants to stick.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

foye will be solid whether it is starting or off the bench, but nothing more. a nice player to have, but not a special nba player by any means.

brandon roy is going to be an allstar. he can do everything.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

HKF said:


> Foye is nothing like Gordon and I have a hard time seeing how he'll make it in the pros, since he always needs the ball in his hands.


Hence the Gordon comparisons (a poor man's at that). Undersized scoring guards who are great scorers of the bench that score but in doing so forget about their teammates.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Foye = 41% shooter in NCAA.

Lots of ??? marks as he has trouble creating good looks for him in college. In the NBA it would only get worse/


----------



## sjfinest5 (Mar 27, 2003)

I think it would make sense that the lakers pick up Roy becasue he is versaitle and can do different things on the floor while i see Foye as a capable player with the potential of an Earl Watson IMO


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

96 draft said:


> i dont think roy can handle PG at all even though i'm a fan of his - foye is worthy of a top 10 pick to me, he should be a very good starting PG for someone


Roy?

This thread has everything wrong.

It's Randy Foye. Not Roy Foye, not Foyle...


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

Jameh said:


> Roy?
> 
> This thread has everything wrong.
> 
> It's Randy Foye. Not Roy Foye, not Foyle...


He was talking about Brandon Roy!!!!!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Foye is nothing like Earl Watson. Earl Watson was always a passing PG at UCLA, his only problem (which continues to be a problem) is that he dribbles far too much.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Foye reminds me of Antonio Daniels, or maybe Mike James. Like those two, he'll probably have to bounce around for a few years until he finds either the right mix of scoring and distributing (Daniels), or lands on a team that lets him chuck (James).


----------



## SayAgain??? (Apr 11, 2006)

First, why bother asking about a person's value if you have no idea how to even spell his name? It is only 4 letters after all.


Also, to the person (JuniorNoboa) who said:"Lots of ??? marks as he has trouble creating good looks for him in college."...you must have missed games this year where he scored 20 and 21 against the Syracuse Cryingmen. Foye's game is all about creating his own shot either from long range or mid-range.

As for comparing him to Gordon, the reason Gordon is considered "undersized" is because he doesn't play very good defense. Foye was the guard on Nova sloted to defend the other team's 4-man, normally 4-5 inches bigger than him (and vice versa), and he more than held his own. 

Whoever drafts him is going to be happy with their pick, unless they don't want someone who can both play offense AND defense, and fight for rebounds.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

SayAgain??? said:


> .



Welcome to our board S.A...:cheers:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

He's basically Dwyane Wade without the freakish athleticism. Which sounds nice, but I don't know where that leaves him.

Like most players in this draft, I think a lot depends on where he ends up. He'd be a great 3rd guard, but I feel for any team that takes him expecting him to be their longterm starting 1 or 2.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

SayAgain??? said:


> First, why bother asking about a person's value if you have no idea how to even spell his name? It is only 4 letters after all.
> 
> 
> Also, to the person (JuniorNoboa) who said:"Lots of ??? marks as he has trouble creating good looks for him in college."...you must have missed games this year where he scored 20 and 21 against the Syracuse Cryingmen. Foye's game is all about creating his own shot either from long range or mid-range.
> ...


Terrible analysis. Maybe you should have waited to make your first post. You are saying that he can create his own shot because he averaged 20 points in two games against Syracuse this year? Syracuse wasn't a good team! And 20 points isn't evidence of anything, how many of those were free throws? I see 13/28 FG 6/15 3PT and 9/11 FT. That isn't impressive against a team like Syracuse really. His poor 3PT percentage indicates that he did have a difficult time creating good shots for himself. And this is just against Cuse, once again, NOT A GOOD TEAM. Who would have defended him? G-Mac?

Gordon is considered undersized because he doesn't play good defense? So was Dirk considered undersized? That is terrible logic and an inaccurate opinion. He's undersized because he's 6'4'' instead of 6'6'' or 6'7'' and his wingspan and athleticism don't make up for it. I don't know why you bring Foye's defense into the equation at all. You say that his defense is good because he was forced to guard a Power Forward in the 4 guard set? That's just wrong. First of all, we have no indication of how he actually does guard guys his own size. That defense doesn't translate at all. Secondly, he's not the most athletic guy in the world, he's short for his position, and not exactly the most athletic guy if you compare him to NBA off guards; and I'm supposed to be optimistic about his NBA defense? Thirdly, you would think him guarding power forwards could translate into him shooting better. What All American guard can't get a good look against an average college power forward?

Foye will not be able to guard NBA caliber SG's, regardless of how he did defending NCAA Power Forwards on the perimeter as you claim. Secondly, he can't get his shot off at the college level; in the NBA the three point line is further away and the defenders are taller and more athletic. And finally, he might "fight for rebounds", but it's not going to mean anything because he's not a rebounder, he's undersized. You cannot read to far into his college rebound total because of that 4 guard lineup; SOMEONE has to get the rebounds.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

SayAgain??? said:


> Also, to the person (JuniorNoboa) who said:"Lots of ??? marks as he has trouble creating good looks for him in college."...you must have missed games this year where he scored 20 and 21 against the Syracuse Cryingmen. Foye's game is all about creating his own shot either from long range or mid-range.


First off Foye's game is all about creating his own shot... no doubt about that. 

But is he creating "GOOD" looks when he is only shooting 41% - will that be able to correlate into an effective / efficient scorer in the NBA. I don't think so.

As for the Cryingmen, the proper term would have been the Syracuse Crying, as we are now called the Orange.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> And this is just against Cuse, once again, NOT A GOOD TEAM. Who would have defended him? G-Mac?


Are you serious? Do you follow college basketball at all? When has Syracuse ever played man to man? So this means there wasn't any one person guarding Foye. They play a tough 2-3 zone that they have perfected. Anybody who plays basketball knows if you're playing against a team that plays a good zone it's very hard to get penetration because there is always somebody there, which is why great shooters are called "zone busters" because zones don't give up penetration but are susceptible to giving up open 3 point looks. 

Foye is very good at creating his own shot, but he does take bad shots. I'm not sold on his lottery status. I think he can be a contributor to a good team, like a Tony Delk but as a starter at either guard position I don't think he can be productive. He and Ben Gordon have similar games but he isn't as good a shooter, as quick or as explosive.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If he can learn to play without the ball, and do the little things then yes he can be a successful NBA player. He is not going to come straight into the league and have the ball in his hands as much as he did in college.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Kmasonbx said:


> Are you serious? Do you follow college basketball at all? When has Syracuse ever played man to man? So this means there wasn't any one person guarding Foye. They play a tough 2-3 zone that they have perfected. Anybody who plays basketball knows if you're playing against a team that plays a good zone it's very hard to get penetration because there is always somebody there, which is why great shooters are called "zone busters" because zones don't give up penetration but are susceptible to giving up open 3 point looks.


Haha, yeah sorry. I read the first two sentences and was like "oh crap, the 2-3". Even so, it's not difficult to get outside shots (especially NBA range outside shots) against a 2-3 no matter how good Cuse plays it. Especially a team with 4 guards who can have a slasher, and enough guards to always find an open man swinging the ball around after the slash. And Hakim Warrick isn't in the middle of that zone anymore either.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm not sure what to think about Foye.It seems to me that a lot depends on whether or not the refs allow him to be agressive on defense.He has some ability on offense and would likely be a good third guard,but the way he constantly slaps at the ball is going to be a problem if the refs don't respect him.I think he must have committed fifty fouls in one of the tournament games I watched him play.I just don't think that NBA refs are going to let you get away with one percent of what the NCAA refs did and if he can't adapt his game then he may not hang around in the league very long.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

sjfinest5 said:


> I think it would make sense that the lakers pick up Roy becasue he is versaitle and can do different things on the floor while i see Foye as a capable player with the potential of an Earl Watson IMO


Roy will definitely go top ten. Lakers will not definitely NOT have a top ten pick. And, unless some GM is clinically insane, Roy will not be traded for Mihm.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think that Brandon Roy probably goes to Charlotte in the top five if he's still there when they pick.At least I've decided that he's their best option.He may be the best player in the draft and I personally think that Charlotte would be better off with him than Rudy Gay.


----------

